# ADSL Modem + Router needed



## gxsaurav (Feb 3, 2013)

First of all I am a networking noob. My knowledge is limited enough to identify which cable goes where. That is all.

So, I need to give a Wireless ADSL2+ Modem at home for my family to use BSNL broadband. I have seen many of this type which take input as Phone cable (RJ 15) and then give 4 LAN cables and WiFi. 

What I also need is a device which can also let me plug in a RJ45 LAN cable in WAN port and get 4 LAN cables/wifi like how it happens in Cable Internet's case. 

So a device which can be me RJ15 as well as RJ45 cable input and Wifi/LAN. Do such devices exist?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 4, 2013)

you are confusing WAN port as some different port.it is basically same as normal lan port which all adsl modems have too.basically adsl wifi modem is router too(2-in-1 device) so in case of cable broadband simply connect the incoming lan wire to any one of the 4 lan ports in back & in case of bsnl connect incoming phone cable to RJ15 port.it will work in both cases.this is the best wifi adsl modem for its price btw:
TP-LINK DW8961 ADSL plus WIFI 300MBPS


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 9, 2013)

I asked my Cable Internet vendor Spectranet today and they said their Cable internet which comes by a LAN cable from the pole doesn't work with ADSL modem and I need a router like the current one I have, Netgear WGR614.

So, as u said, in case I buy what you recommended, I can just plug that to one LAN port in modem and set correct IP settings inside the router, after which it will work over WiFi just like my current Netgear?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 10, 2013)

see here:
Spectranet to BSNL ADSL Type 2 Modem cum Router
at least one person succeeded in using his bsnl wifi adsl modem with spectranet so no reason it should not work for you.however i must tell you that configuring an adsl modem/router is a bit difficult than simple wifi router but you also get the convenience of not having to buy a separate adsl modem if in future you go for a bsnl/mtnl/airtel broadband connection.if you are sure that you won't be using a connection from these companies then i suggest get a wifi router(only get tp-link or asus).as for adsl modem not working issue if possible try to get a bsnl/mtnl modem from a friend just for a day to test with your connection but i don't see any reason why it shouldn't work.

edit:i did some reading & now i really want to test it before suggesting you to buy a Rs.2200 wifi adsl modem.either get an adsl modem for testing or tell your cable operator that an adsl modem also has router functionality & it has an option in connection type called "static ip address" where you can enter the static ip,subnet mask & gateway details supplied by spectranet or better show this:

*i.imgur.com/6emBsrk.png

only doubt i have is regarding encapsulation type(there are 4 options) but my theory is it should work with one of these 4 options & that's why i want to test it before confirming it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok. Let me get some device.


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry to bump this thread but I got hold of a Linksys X1000 Router which has both ADSL2+ Mode and router (WAN cable) mode. It is costly but considering its range is very good for a small 2 BHK house with a floor above, it is a good long term buy.

Also, this supports DD-WRT so those who want to customize can also do it. I will be using this at default though.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 29, 2013)

frankly speaking TP-LINK W8968 offers more features(like 3g usb modem support,usb port) at much lesser price & it also has the EWAN port(similar to WAN port in linksys X1000):
TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2+ Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
also DD-WRT is not available for modems:
Known incompatible devices - DD-WRT Wiki


> A router can not be supported by dd-wrt if:
> it has an integrated modem (dd-wrt is router firmware and does not support the modem part)



anyway since you already got it & it works so it is fine.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 1, 2013)

DD-WRT doesn't matter for me. I haven't ordered X1000 yet so will get this TP-Link device instead. Thanks for pointing out.

I also found this model *www.tp-link.in/products/details/?categoryid=219&model=TD-W8151N Without the USB port ( which I don't need either as I can't download something directly to it with my PC closed.)


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 9, 2013)

I just ordered TP-Link W8968. It will be used at my home for some days with Spectranet cable internet and then it will be given to my family in Lucknow to use with BSNL broadband in some days.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 17, 2013)

Folks, I have purchased this modem. Range is good and I could test upto 3 floors. USB Sharing is good for using as a Media Server


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 17, 2013)

I have also purchased 8968 Today. Thought of going with 8951 then Tenida pointed out Rs. 5/- difference between 8951 and 8961 (which has 2 Antenna with 300Mbps).

Still went for newer 8968, USB Port is also not needed for me, but just wanted to be future proof. May be later if I want I can use 3G dongle and all.


----------

